# Columbia, KY Senior Female b/t



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Columbia, KY | Lady

Look at those eyes!! How can someone just dump their pup after all this time? I will never understand!!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*Heartbroken*

She looks so discouraged! Prayers for this Senior.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

She looks so sad. Hope she gets a good home for her remaining years.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP, Rescues PLZ..... :help::help::help:
This poor girl needs out ASAP.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Just received a e-mail saying this girl has a rescue!!!!! :happyboogie:*


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

YES!! That's great news!!


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Xira said:


> *Just received a e-mail saying this girl has a rescue!!!!! :happyboogie:*


Oh wow ! GREAT !!!!   Thanks for the update Vicki...............


----------

